# Can't "Export"



## David Rigg (Oct 19, 2022)

Upgraded my catalog to V12 yesterday. Suddenly Export presets error: "Watermarking failed" No "watermarking involved in these presets. 




Did the usual, restart, etc? 
Any help is appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2022)

The good news… It’s a newly confirmed bug and will hopefully be fixed soon. It’s caused by one of your watermark presets having a graphic that’s no longer found. The temporary fix is to fix the watermark presets or delete it, either works.


----------



## David Rigg (Oct 19, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The good news… It’s a newly confirmed bug and will hopefully be fixed soon. It’s caused by one of your watermark presets having a graphic that’s no longer found. The temporary fix is to fix the watermark presets or delete it, either works.


Thank you! I will start deleting old unused watermarks and export presets. It has grown to be a bit of a mess anyway.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2022)

Sometimes bugs are a great reason for a cleanup. The fix shouldn’t be too far out but it’s a good opportunity to clean up  anyway.


----------



## 1malc.fisher (Oct 20, 2022)

I can't export any image from Lightroom LrC, whether it has a watermark or not.
Error message is 'watermarking failed'
This has only happened since update completed today - very frustrating!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2022)

It’s a bug triggered by one or more watermark presets having a missing graphic. Workaround for now is to fix or delete the broken watermark preset.


----------



## 1malc.fisher (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't have any graphic watermarks!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2022)

Hmmm. There’s a few other suggestions in that thread worth trying then.


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 20, 2022)

A couple of other workarounds that have worked for others:

- Delete all your watermark presets (or temporarily move them out of your presets folder) and restart LR.

- Reset LR's preferences.

See here for details:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...ort-watermarking-failed/idc-p/13282766#M37925


----------



## katiecorinnephoto (Oct 24, 2022)

I found a quick solve today when I had this problem in LR Classic. I went ahead and made a watermark that was 0% opacity and text. Then on export, I turned on the watermark and selected the one I created. It exported fine. Then I turned it off and it exported fine with no error code. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 24, 2022)

Thanks Katie, that solution of making a dummy text preset is working for many but not everyone who has posted in the Adobe forum.  If it doesn't work, then deleting all existing presets and/or reseting LR's preferences appears to work for nearly everyone else.


----------

